# Aquarium piano video Carnaval des Animaux Saint Saens



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just posted my piano version of Aquarium (Carnaval des Animaux):






Give me your impressions'


----------



## qualityaudio (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice. I think this piece should be played with more delicacy but this could be a limitation of the keyboard you are using. If you aren't familiar with Art Tatum's technique you should check out some videos of him available on YouTube. His runs are amazingly smooth,

PS Thanks for not subjecting us to "Pianists"!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comment, I like Art Tatum too, I sometimes watched his videos.


----------

